# Without a Trace Series Finale



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

The end where they showed past victims..was that planned or did they just add it since they knew it was canceled? seems like they knew

I'm glad the happy couple finally got married and i'm not glad sam broke up with jack but oh well. At least he gets to keep his daughter. All she seemed to want is a bit of his attention. 

one thing that really bugged me about this show is on most cop shows they say you cant be involved with anyone, especially a subordinate..this show just didnt live by those rules at all

was that diver from jericho? or maybe ghost whisperer? i cant picture him

oh and xander sure got old


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Looked as thought it was recorded to be the finally, It gave us closure on all. And yes that was the stars brother on Jericho that left his wife for the bartender. It was a great show sorry to see it go.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

was there a hint at a romantic vib between viv and jack or they just joking around about batman and 'we always wind up places like this?"


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

newsposter said:


> one thing that really bugged me about this show is on most cop shows they say you cant be involved with anyone, especially a subordinate..this show just didnt live by those rules at all


They have mentioned it many times in the past, but have conveniently forgotten about it recently. malone even got into trouble for it during an IA review at one time, but now no one even seems to care. As long as one is not the supervisor and does work assessments, I guess it's okay, but even that is not allowed in most places. One of the two have to move to a different assignment.

It's television after all.

I will really miss this show. For some reason, it seemed to almost always strike me as relevant. The soap opera I can do without though.


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

I enjoy watching this show from time to time, but the stories seem to be very repetitive, so you don't miss much if you skip a bunch of episodes.

What really bugs me about the show is that Marianne Jean-Baptiste (Vivian) is the best actor of the bunch (with Academy Award and Golden Globe nominations) and she was on the show from the beginning, but her character never developed into anything interesting. The writers really should have given her more to do.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

her cancer thing was probably some development of sorts but other than that yes she should have been considered for boss over eric c.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

There was no "cancer thing". Her character had a heart condition.


----------



## Bulldog7 (Oct 6, 2002)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> Looked as thought it was recorded to be the finally, It gave us closure on all. And yes that was the stars brother on Jericho that left his wife for the bartender. It was a great show sorry to see it go.


I took it (the montage of pictures of missing people--26 in all if I counted right) as a review of the season for the season finale. But I also feel that the way things ended for the characters, i.e. the marriage, the break up of Jack and Sam, the daughter staying with Jack, were meant to serve as the endings of the season or the show itself, so maybe they knew they weren't coming back, or at least had a really good idea that this might be the case. But I will miss it, at least Poppy Montgomery, each week. Heavy sigh....


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Bulldog7 said:


> I took it (the montage of pictures of missing people--26 in all if I counted right) as a review of the season for the season finale.


That's what I was thinking too - it didn't seem like enough people to recap the entire series.

I wondered aloud whether they did that in any of the other seasons, though. I don't remember it, but that doesn't really say much, as I have a lousy memory.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

It was the first time they had done that. Definitely just the missing people from this season. At least they didn't leave with cliffhangers open.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Just used the TiVo to watch the last 3 episodes. WAT will be missed. It was the only TV series that my wife would watch. Now there's nothing of the handfull of shows that I watch that interests her. Bummer.


----------

